# How to ask the breeder for the final price?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Edit: D'oh, I didn't realize OP is in Japan.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You are in Japan, correct? I imagine there are some differences in different regions.

When I got my puppies I had several conversations with the breeder. The first few were just friendly discussions. Then, when we had agreed I was going to buy a puppy, both of us switched to polite business mode. The breeders all sent me their contact with the final price and other expectations. In one case the breeder didn't send me the contract when she had promised to. I contacted her with a polite request which allowed her to save face: "Hi, sorry to bother you, but I think the contract you sent me must have been caught by my internet spam filter. Would you mind sending it again? I'm so sorry." 

I would not pay the entire price until I have a puppy in my hands. I want to know the puppy actually exists and looks normal. In every case, my breeder specified how they wanted to be paid. One wanted cash, one wanted an electronic payment account I didn't have, and one wanted a postal money order. I negotiated on some of these requests. For the breeder that wanted an electronic transfer, I asked if I could just pay cash instead. That breeder was ok with it. I would not recommend going to a strange kennel with several thousand dollars in cash; there is the danger of being beaten up and robbed in some localities. I knew this breeder was legitimate; otherwise I would have done something different.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Juju said:


> My breeder previously told me the price range of the puppies but has yet to tell me the exact price, and I will get my pup in a few days.


Off hand, it sounds like the breeder is still trying to decide how much to sell each pup based on 1) it's sex, 2) maybe the color, and 3) if it could be show quality, and 4) if it's at least registered with the Japan Kennel Club. 

Ideally you have 1) seen the puppy in person at the breeder's home, and 2) before paying for it in full, will meet it before deciding if you really like and want it. 

If you have never met the breeder and it will be flown to you, this can be risky if you don't know anything about them. There are many scam Internet sites that say they sell puppies (particularly in the US, I don't know how common this is in Japan), but there are no puppies. Other sites have puppies but their dogs are poorly bred and the parents have not had genetic testing to rule out future health problems of the puppies. 

I know of one site in Japan by top show breeders, _Smash Poodles_. Gorgeous poodles! I haven't followed them since before the pandemic began, so I don't know how active their breeding program is now, but you can read about and contact them here and here. By doing so you'll get an idea if your breeder's prices and policies are reasonable. If the sire and dam are not show dogs but they're asking for the same prices or more as Smash, she's overcharging.

I don't know the customs of how good breeders sell puppies in Japan (the little flag icon on your profile pic tells me that's where you're from). It's not typical for a buyer to pay full price for a puppy in the US and Canada before a puppy is picked up in person. If it's being flown to a buyer, there's always a contract and you have verified this person exists and there aren't complaints about them. Going back to the Japan Kennel Club, they should have a list of good breeders.

Good luck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Inquire with your breeder. If your getting him in only days, now is the time. Start off with asking what are the acceptable methods of payment, then ask for the final amount so that you can proceed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely ask how much and check acceptable payment methods - it was only when about to leave with Poppy I discovered her breeder did not accept cheques but had forgotten to tell me. Driving around remote countryside trying to find a working ATM, squeezing out enough money on my various cards (some of which were so rarely used I was in danger of forgetting the PIN number and having them swallowed up forever), then finding my way back to the kennels without SatNav was an experience I hope not to repeat in future!


----------



## Juju (Mar 5, 2021)

cowpony said:


> You are in Japan, correct? I imagine there are some differences in different regions.
> 
> When I got my puppies I had several conversations with the breeder. The first few were just friendly discussions. Then, when we had agreed I was going to buy a puppy, both of us switched to polite business mode. The breeders all sent me their contact with the final price and other expectations. In one case the breeder didn't send me the contract when she had promised to. I contacted her with a polite request which allowed her to save face: "Hi, sorry to bother you, but I think the contract you sent me must have been caught by my internet spam filter. Would you mind sending it again? I'm so sorry."
> 
> I would not pay the entire price until I have a puppy in my hands. I want to know the puppy actually exists and looks normal. In every case, my breeder specified how they wanted to be paid. One wanted cash, one wanted an electronic payment account I didn't have, and one wanted a postal money order. I negotiated on some of these requests. For the breeder that wanted an electronic transfer, I asked if I could just pay cash instead. That breeder was ok with it. I would not recommend going to a strange kennel with several thousand dollars in cash; there is the danger of being beaten up and robbed in some localities. I knew this breeder was legitimate; otherwise I would have done something different.


Yes I’m in Japan, I visited the kennel before the puppies were born it is really nice and totally legit. But because we live on opposite sides of the country I haven’t seen the puppy in person yet.


----------



## Juju (Mar 5, 2021)

fjm said:


> Definitely ask how much and check acceptable payment methods - it was only when about to leave with Poppy I discovered her breeder did not accept cheques but had forgotten to tell me. Driving around remote countryside trying to find a working ATM, squeezing out enough money on my various cards (some of which were so rarely used I was in danger of forgetting the PIN number and having them swallowed up forever), then finding my way back to the kennels without SatNav was an experience I hope not to repeat in future!


Oh yes definitely don’t want that to happen, the kennel here is also in a remote area


----------

